# New offer; please help



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

All,
I need some help; I just received a job offer.
I am from the US, married with 2 kids (one is at school age)

The offer is:
Salary + Allowance: 40,000 Dhms
In addition, I am being offered a compnay car (SUV)

*Questions:*

- I prsume this offer is reasonbale for a family of 4

- The work location is in Garhoud; Is Garhoud a nice area?

- What options do I have when it comes to villa/apartment rental near Garhoud?
I will search dubizille but was wondering if someone can advise on what nice neighborhoods are nearby Garhoud!

- What good schools are near Garhoud?
I heard about the Universal American School in Garhoud area.
Is this a good school? Any other suggestions for schools near Garhoud?

- The offer states that I cannot work for a competitor for 2 years after employment is termindated. Is this normal?

- Propation period is 6 months; Is this normal or too long?


Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are they paying your rent and school fees?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

does look like an offer on the lower end...
if my interpreration of 40k incl salary and allowance is correct...

my understanding of that is you do NOT get additional housing or school fees and that comes out of the 40k....

if that's the case then it is certainly doable but I would think there is not much left at the end of the month...and that without enjoying a luxury lifestyle or savings bucketloads of money...


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes; the 40,000 is inclusive of everything (salary, housing, school, etc.)
On top of that 40,000; they are paying for a leased car (SUV valued at 2500 Dhms a month).

One more thing, they are paying for annual airline tickets back to the US for me and my family.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

With one child in school, you will make it. With two, it would start to get very rough trying to live a westerners life I would think. So, take it and hope for more money by the time the second one gets ready for school or know that is when it will be time to leave uae.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

mimo_yyy said:


> All,
> I need some help; I just received a job offer.
> I am from the US, married with 2 kids (one is at school age)
> 
> ...


If you have to pay for accommodation and school fees then it's not so good.

Allow 8k-18k per month for 3-4 bdrm villa accommodation (although you'll probably have to pay a year in advance, or in 2-4 cheques).

Allow 6k-10k for school fees per month for 2 young children.

Garhoud area not great. Mirdiff or Dubai Festival City nearby and better.

Best US/UK/International curriculum schools in those areas are:

Deira International School
Star International School Al Twar
Star International School Mirdiff
Universal American School
Uptown High School
Uptown School

6 months probation is normal. 6 months propation is strange. Is that something to do with plant growth ?

Non-compete clauses are common depending on industry. I think 1-2 years is normal.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Cost of living generally higher than back home.
allow 2000-3000 a month for utilities (depending on your TV/Internet package.
2nd car for wife.
5% of your annual rent for housing fee + 5% Agency Fee.
Are company paying for your shipping costs both ways?
I'd be more comfortable with 40k + accommodation however it is a live-able wage, alot depends on your lifestyle back home, will you be better or worse off coming to Dubai?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

seriously think about it...especially if you're coming worse off than at home....
Dubai can be fun....but if there is too much month left at the end of the money it's certainly no joy ride !


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

I have similar (little bit lower than) package ... family of 4 ... one kid in school...
sending him to one of the top school (Wellington International school)...
still saving ... but not TOO much...
also depending on your status.. how many years of experience and what position you had/ have... and also comparison of what you have and you will be have.... (but at the end end the saving should be high in order to compromise to the things that you will miss compared to back home...)

sorry no information about that area of Dubai....
Good luck
D



mimo_yyy said:


> All,
> I need some help; I just received a job offer.
> I am from the US, married with 2 kids (one is at school age)
> 
> ...


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input.
I know for sure I will be worse than back home; but I am doing it for personal reasons.

Any input on the Garhoud area (schools, villa/apt. communities, etc.) would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you been here?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Read Elphaba`s sticky thread "Read before posting" as it prety much covers everything and is very accurate.


----------



## mimo_yyy (Jul 4, 2010)

I went through the sticky posts; I am just asking specific question about an area (Garhoud) and nearby schools; communities, etc.

And as for the question on whether I visited Dubai before or not; the answer is "No"; I have never been there.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have not met many americans who have came over, that enjoy this place. There are a few, but have met a far greater amount that are not in love with the place, to put it kindly.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I have not met many americans who have came over, that enjoy this place. There are a few, but have met a far greater amount that are not in love with the place, to put it kindly.


That's not specific to Americans though is it.

It's definitely a love/hate kind of place.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was being very kind with that. Americans overall, seem to dislike it here a bit more.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I was being very kind with that. Americans overall, seem to dislike it here a bit more.


I remember just before I was getting on the plane to come back here permanently, a guy at the football back home called Dubai "New York in the desert"

Now I've never been to New York but I know a lot of people who think this place is a very "American" city.

I know people from various countries who seriously dislike it here but want to see out their contracts at least and I know a few who just f'cked off on the first flight they could get.


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I remember just before I was getting on the plane to come back here permanently, a guy at the football back home called Dubai "New York in the desert"
> 
> Now I've never been to New York but I know a lot of people who think this place is a very "American" city.
> 
> I know people from various countries who seriously dislike it here but want to see out their contracts at least and I know a few who just f'cked off on the first flight they could get.


American city? Seriously most large american cities are dirty, crowded, crime ridden and filthy..visit times square on saturday to see what i mean, they can't even sort out regular garbage cleaning. The cleanest and nicest parts of manhattan could compare to Dubai but the rest...is like a labour camp.
You take a ride in NYC metro and the number of weirdos is just unbelievable. Look at Marina Walk and look at much touted Santa Monica pier etc....no comparison...US has a lot of natural beauty but not in the cities....their cities are a mess.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

woodlands said:


> American city? Seriously most large american cities are dirty, crowded, crime ridden and filthy..visit times square on saturday to see what i mean, they can't even sort out regular garbage cleaning. The cleanest and nicest parts of manhattan could compare to Dubai but the rest...is like a labour camp.
> You take a ride in NYC metro and the number of weirdos is just unbelievable. Look at Marina Walk and look at much touted Santa Monica pier etc....no comparison...US has a lot of natural beauty but not in the cities....their cities are a mess.


I don't think they met in the exact sense, maybe the high rise towers but more in the outlook and the way people are etc.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You and I must have visited much different cities in the usa. I have never been to New York city though. Austin, Atlanta, Raleigh, Albuequerque, Kansas City, Des Moines, Nashville, Memphis, Denver, and a few other major cities I have been to. I am more worried to go outside here and have a run then I ever was in the usa big cities (I have lived in Nashvile and Austin for long periods of time), we wont even begin to compare the little cities here versus there. No way in hell would I allow a child of mine to go on their own outside of dubai/abu dhabi areas further then my line of sight. There have been threads before about the good versus the bad so the poster can go read that. There is trash everywhere here, so we wont even go there either. The filthy is awful here. People throw their trash every where and the stench of sewer when you get out of the western expat areas is atrocious. My 'friends' place in karama is disgusting wher ehe has to come down and get me as the men are so awful. Crowded... Have you not went to apartment buildings that have 3 to 10 men or women living in one bedroom apartments?? Where half the population gets paid literally peanuts (welfare recipients dont even know the meaning of being broke!!!!), and another large percentage gets paid below 'minimum' wage comparing to other countries and not able to have families... thus bored out of their mind, visiting the number of prostitutes everywhere, and staring at women non stop. Maybe we live two different cities. 

Back to the original poster. 

All I am saying, is that if you have not been here, would suggest you come over first, without your family and see if you can stomach the place. Most americans can not unless you are can look at your savings account each month and think its worth it in the long run to be here.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I travelled the world literally....however, there are still places where I have not been......no way I would ever accept a job offer from any place on this planet without having been there before to get a feel for it !

Even more...my wife needs to come along to any potential new location....she has got to "survive" and entertain herself the whole day while I am trying to bring in the money ....! 

So basically if she says No....we don't Go....as simple as that !


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

I am with the "Jyxgirl" idea:
It it much better to come over with out bringing your family to have sense of this place and then with time you will decide....more problems and headache when you come with wife and KIDS....
being here for 357 days(till now) with family, still do not like it... 
because I did that mistake... gave up every thing and came with family... If I came by my own at the beginning would simply booked a first flight and returned....
( No way to compare this place at least to where I came from.... with the lovely snow... and safe cities... Canada)...
at the end it is a personal decision... I have met many people though who like Dubai...
so you decide

wish you all the LUCK...
D


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Y do so many people compare Dubai with home and then decide not to like it because it is not the same. If they want the same then stay at home. Otherwise accept that is going to be very different and adapt, (a thick skin, patience and drinking helps).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh, the lovely drinking culture of dubai...


----------



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, why an expat someone would normally go to Kansas city is something i can't fanthom. I am talking of main destination cities.
US is a large country and driving is generally safer...no doubt about it.
people paid below minimum wages are not exactly visiting prostitutes i would assume......

I would rather be stared at than shot/raped. How do you think the statistics would compare for rapes/murders per unit of population for US vs Dubai? Karama is like bronx, much safer though. That's not the Dubai this poster or most expats live in...




Jynxgirl said:


> You and I must have visited much different cities in the usa. I have never been to New York city though. Austin, Atlanta, Raleigh, Albuequerque, Kansas City, Des Moines, Nashville, Memphis, Denver, and a few other major cities I have been to. I am more worried to go outside here and have a run then I ever was in the usa big cities (I have lived in Nashvile and Austin for long periods of time), we wont even begin to compare the little cities here versus there. No way in hell would I allow a child of mine to go on their own outside of dubai/abu dhabi areas further then my line of sight. There have been threads before about the good versus the bad so the poster can go read that. There is trash everywhere here, so we wont even go there either. The filthy is awful here. People throw their trash every where and the stench of sewer when you get out of the western expat areas is atrocious. My 'friends' place in karama is disgusting wher ehe has to come down and get me as the men are so awful. Crowded... Have you not went to apartment buildings that have 3 to 10 men or women living in one bedroom apartments?? Where half the population gets paid literally peanuts (welfare recipients dont even know the meaning of being broke!!!!), and another large percentage gets paid below 'minimum' wage comparing to other countries and not able to have families... thus bored out of their mind, visiting the number of prostitutes everywhere, and staring at women non stop. Maybe we live two different cities.
> 
> Back to the original poster.
> 
> All I am saying, is that if you have not been here, would suggest you come over first, without your family and see if you can stomach the place. Most americans can not unless you are can look at your savings account each month and think its worth it in the long run to be here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

UAE gov released statistics? 

And that comment is like saying why visit any place in France but Paris. Small fact about Kansas City. It has more fountains then any other city in the world except for Rome. A nearby suburb was rated 7th best place to live in 2010 - for all those expaters. Lots to see, lots to do. Beautiful city. 

The point of the expat forum is to give someone feedback. The reality is that americans overall do not adjust as well to UAE. Before someone up heeves their family to come here, should really come check it out, more so when they are american. If your just getting by and not saving, it will be hard to look at the hardships you have to go thru to live here and justify living here.


----------

